# 뉘?



## vientito

Is it a dialectal form or simply just old korean?  or in fact it it used as short form for 누구?

I heard it in a drama yesteday as "뉘신데?".  I asked about in a chat.  They just simply say "누구세요?"

I just wonder if this form still exists in modern and standard korean speech?


----------



## yuna

We don't use that expression so often in our daily conversation.

But grammatically, 뉘 is a shorten form of 누구의 or 누구이; therefore, it can be used in phrases like 뉘 집, 뉘 자식 or 뉘신데? 뉘신지 모르겠어요.


----------



## Tourmaline

It is only used by older people, like my father's generation. (e.g.50s)

However, it is a kinda polite form of '누구신데', or '누구세요' or '누구신데요',
so what i said 'used by older people' does not mean the word is obsolete and disappearing.

What i mean is that i can use it after I become older and older.
But not now.


----------

